

How to licence for a MultiCore architecture? - TonyMaley
http://tony.cqd.be/43917673

======
ChuckMcM
You know, back when "multi core" was an excellent signal for "profiting
handsomely from" perhaps this made sense, today, not so much.

One has to ask "Is your marginal cost any different if I run this on an Atom
machine or a Core i7 ?" No? So why would it cost more?

This looks like another example of 'old school' software economics colliding
with Generation Cloud or whatever you want to call it. These days if you're
asking the question "How do I adjust my fees for the size of computer they are
using?" you should really be asking "How long can I expect this gravy train to
last before I'm wiped out by Open Source efforts?"

